# Dug the TOC dump with Dad... And found the best Peoria Coke possible!



## Plumbata (Jul 6, 2013)

Yesterday my father and I attacked the TOC dump for about 6.5 hours. It was a fantastic dig, as the absolute first bottle out of the ground was the amber SS Coke and Hires hybrid from Peoria. It blows all other Peoria cokes out of the water in terms of rarity as well as being the only amber. I had dug a damaged example years ago but had resigned myself to the idea I would never find a replacement because they are so rare. So imagine my surprise when my dad spots the base sticking from the wall and plucks out this of all bottles. I was in shock for a few minutes. Interestingly, the absolute last bottle of the day was the peacock blue Ayer's Hair Vigor, also found by my father. He had some killer luck today! Overall we kicked butt and scored more nice stoneware, meds, hutches and druggists, and enjoyed a very memorable day of digging together.

 This dump is also bigger than initially thought, as proven by an exploratory test hole my dad made. I feel almost spoiled to have such a productive spot to dig. Before finding the spot it had gotten to the point that digging new stuff for the collection was an infrequent event, but this spot has the right age and variety of finds to allow the collection to grow at a respectable clip.


 I brought the camera today so here are some pics!

 Best first bottle ever:










 Abbot Bros Rheumatic Remedy Chicago:









 Layer shots!:





 Makes ya drool, eh?





 There're 2 snuffs back in thar!









 I Jinxed this Peoria SS coke by taking its picture, so naturally it came out topless:
 https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/17585_10102659857171720_524270790_n.jpg[/image

 Sweet gallon jug:
 [IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1000371_10102659857101860_1938701219_n.jpg

 Your order of 1 fresh hutch is coming right up!







*The Haul:*





 Cool meds and whatnot





 3 McMaster & Derges hutches; 2 private mold and 1 slugplate, all common. Also a 4 ounce and a 6 ounce Wheeler druggists; duplicates of ones found on the 3rd. The amber square "Allaire Woodward & Co. Peoria, ILL" bulk drug bottle is a nice new addition though.





 Awesome coke/hires, Advance bottling co crown, Rumford phosphate bottle, Ayer's Hair Vigor, Wilson Food Co Peoria jars, nice 1/2 gallon western stoneware jug, and 2 sizes of Black Cat stove dressing:





 This bottle is the pure definition of awesome. Not only a supreme rarity but attractive and interesting too. It has a semi-contour profile and the area with the coke/hires plates has decorative ribbing in-between, so it looks very much to be a very early Deco style soda, or at least an evolutionary precursor. TOC is fine by me provided stuff like this pops out now and again. []


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 6, 2013)

My god you are killing it this year! Congrats to your dad for finding that coke. I have heard about them but never saw one. Keep up the digging!


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2013)

Some more great digs Plum, that Coke is fantastic and I'm really diggin that 1/2 gallon Western jug, continued success my man.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 6, 2013)

WTG S.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks people, this is turning out to be a heckuva dump!

 Dad went on a quick solo morning dig in his successful exploratory hole and managed these finds:






 They include a Dr King's New Discovery, a large size Dr. Jones' Liniment with embossed beaver (smaller example I dug earlier and is included for reference), a "Merry Christmas" flask, pieces from one of two broken Dr Jones' Sangvin Blood and Nerve Remedy bottles brought back for research purposes, and the best find; an etched beer!

 The beer is etched "Thos. McMullen & Co. White Label", and apparently that firm was based in NYC and they were importers and bottlers of White Label Guinness Stout. I've dug BIM base-embossed Guinness beers, but this sure looks earlier and more interesting.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 6, 2013)

awesome!!!


----------



## deacon_frost (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats Plummy, couldn't happen to a more deserving fella[]. Hope you pluck many more goodies


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome is right![]----congrats all around. Thanks for letting me tag along[]~~Fred


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 6, 2013)

What you got there is a Staunton Dan Dump!  Congrats!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2013)

GREAT DUMP you got going there Plumb. I like the hair bottle. Nice color


----------



## glassgopher721 (Jul 6, 2013)

Great digs! Keep up the good work.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 6, 2013)

Love the shots of the layer, nice dump for sure.


----------



## ScottBSA (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice stuff.  Amazing to find so much stuff unbroken.

 Scott


----------



## sandchip (Jul 6, 2013)

Great finds!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 6, 2013)

Excellent dump, finds and great pics too...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 7, 2013)

Really nice Stephen!.....Haven't been over here too much,...Look what I've been missing. Hard to top a packed dig like that....Gotta be a fun one. []


----------



## tftfan (Jul 7, 2013)

NICE.....!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Stephen & Dad,

 Talk about chock-a-block layers, man! Congratulations you two. I admire that Peoria Coca-Cola, and have always been a fool for those snuff crocks.




From.​


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 7, 2013)

Great digs !


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 7, 2013)

Truly an awesome sight you have there. Thanks for sharing with the rest of us. Congratulations to you and your dad. And that is one great coca cola you got there!


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks people! This dump is pretty glorious. I haven't dug down to the bottom (have stopped at a layer of burned glass and stoneware mixed with clay and been following the juice above that zone) so hopefully nice older layers will be available below but I certainly ain't complaining either way. I'd figure that the areas I've been digging date to 1907-1910 or so, which is a few years earlier than my first TOC dump.

 Here is another sweeet find, a rare Durkin's Citrate of Magnesia:







 This dump is totally loaded with the good stuff. 'Bout time I landed myself another honey hole. [8D]


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 8, 2013)

WOW! That magnesia is a killer! I have never seen one of those before! I'm sure that is a new one for the collection! Keep up the digging!


> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Thanks people! This dump is pretty glorious. I haven't dug down to the bottom (have stopped at a layer of burned glass and stoneware mixed with clay and been following the juice above that zone) so hopefully nice older layers will be available below but I certainly ain't complaining either way. I'd figure that the areas I've been digging date to 1907-1910 or so, which is a few years earlier than my first TOC dump.
> 
> ...


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2013)

Love the citrates, very nice addition Plum, this could be a lifetime site for you. Maybe your kids will dig it with you and their Pop Pop!![]


----------



## rockbot (Jul 9, 2013)

Real nice digs Plumb!


----------



## Headhunter2 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm jealous. I had to say it. I feel better now.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 9, 2013)

Hmm, best call the authorities and have them cap this contaminated landfill.  It seems everyone who even sees a picture of it comes down with the dreaded bottle fever!  Lol, great finds!  I hope there are many more amber Cokes and local gems to come for you there.


----------



## rebel 7007 (Jul 10, 2013)

great finds. love the coke.


----------



## SAbottles (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow ! That is really impressive. Great _in situ_ photos !


----------



## #1twin (Jul 10, 2013)

That's one of the best digs I have seen in a long time. Thanks for sharing and congrats.

 Marvin


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHA...........even I will craw out from under the rock for this one.........congrats!!!!!! Now back under the rock I go...buh bye!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> HAHAHAHA...........even I will craw out from under the rock for this one.........congrats!!!!!! Now back under the rock I go...buh bye!


 
 what no digging John?


----------

